# Headlight housings DECAYING



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all, so the headlight housings on my 04 appear so roasted and dried out that they are cracking and falling appart. I took the housings out to try and evap some of the moisture from behind the lens. anyway I ended up pushing my thumb through the housing while handling it. WHAT THE HECK? is this common? and what do i do to replace them?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats crazy. Wheres the car from? I would try to find a set of used ones. The aftermarket ones aren't very good from what I've seen. They all have LED accents and really dim halo rings.


----------



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

well its from georgia. but the previous owner drove to florida a lot. Yeah they look stupid. Does holden have an OEM Reproduction or something of the sort?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Never heard of this before. Just be just bad luck. I know Depo makes decent aftermarket replacements for the tails. I'm sure the fronts are just as good.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/oem-headlight-set-i-upgraded-aftermarket-halo-projectors-36642/


----------



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

I would buy those right now if I had the cash


----------



## Spastik Monkey (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like bad luck. That's insane

Sent from my MB865 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

